# Caught Sight Of The Elusive NEPAS Today



## solaryellow (Mar 4, 2012)

Since NEPAS has moved down to GA we have been trying to get together. Today the stars and planets all fell into alignment and we met in Lexington, NC for some food and comradery. Rick's GPS had him a little turned around so we avoided Lexington BBQ during the lunch hour. I gave Rick a quick tour of the 500 gal RF and we chatted for about an hour and a half about smoking and sausage making. We even ended up discussing how to get chickens to lay eggs at one point. It was an interesting hour and a half to say the least.

Confident that crowds should have dissipated from Lexington BBQ, we went back to find a line just about out the door. Luckily, the line moved quickly.








It isn't the TBS you and I enjoy but it is a commercial operation. It is a thrill just to eat some commercial Q made with real wood burning pits.







Hmmmm. What to get?







We both went with the chopped plate. Since I am watching my girlish figure, I opted for a tossed salad instead of fries. I still went with the red slaw though. You won't go hungry at Lexington BBQ, that is for certain.







Rick coming up for air in between bites.







It was a great time for me. I thoroughly enjoyed the time I spent with Rick today. Although the quick bastard did grab the check. I told him the next one is mine. We also traded some sausage. I gave him some beer sticks, hawaiian sausage, and some beer and onion sausage which are my own invention. He gave me some ring bologna, snack sticks and sweet lebanon bologna. As soon as I got home I had to get into them. All three were very good but his ring bologna was exceptional. I don't think I have any leverage at this point but I will find a way to pry that ring bologna recipe from him if it is the last thing I ever do. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 My wife, on the other hand, made it clear in no uncertain terms that I also needed to get the sweet lebanon bologna recipe from him. I hope to get to spend some more time in Rick's company.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 4, 2012)

Cool :thumb: 

 Don't forget to pass them secret recipes on to me once ya get them Joel:biggrin:


----------



## bamafan (Mar 4, 2012)

Cool Joel, maybe we can get a sample of the sweet lebanon bologna at the gathering! Nepa's look way cooler than you by the way!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  See ya in a month!


----------



## big casino (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks like youinz had a good time!


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 4, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The ring bologna recipe of his would make for a great tube steak. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








BAMAFAN said:


> Cool Joel, maybe we can get a sample of the sweet lebanon bologna at the gathering! Nepa's look way cooler than you by the way!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope he does. We had some of it yesterday and it is tasty. That was my wife's favorite of the three kinds Rick gave us. The ring bologna was my favorite. Nepas is definitely cooler than me by far. See ya in a month Tim!




Big Casino said:


> Looks like youinz had a good time!


Sure did. The only thing missing was you Harry.


----------



## graystratcat (Mar 4, 2012)

Great post, nothing like a few Q-Heads/friends getting together to talk about smoking, sausage, recipes and Q....AND have a chance to eat some great grub for lunch.

I haven't been up to Lexington in a while...but I see from your post that the lines haven't gotten any short!  LOL

Glad to hear y'all got a chance to get together!

-Salt


----------



## boykjo (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad ya's had a great time......Hate I missed it...... Your not going to fry any of that bologna......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds like a really good time. Glad you got to do it.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 5, 2012)

We got the solaryellow Joel on photo. I didnt want to catch him in a Lexington BBQ bite shot.







Nice to meet new family members.

We had the same plate on the menu. Was pretty good.



















Joels BBQ Rig













We gotta get together again, Schnitzel Shack

Had a great time BS with ya.

Joel gave me a goodie bag of sausage. The sticks are perfect, do i taste a hint of Whiskey. Other sausages are going to be on the pellet pooper tomorrow. TYVM







Wanna share the stick recipe.....EH

I will make more sweet bologna.


----------



## gersus (Mar 5, 2012)

Man I would've loved to have been a fly on that wall. I'm sure the conversation was full of good info. Both you guys sure know your sausage!


----------



## alelover (Mar 5, 2012)

Man. I wish I could have been there. I was in High Point Saturday helping Mom move in. Drove by Lexington.  Had to have been a good time knowing you two. Love the Schnitzel Shack.


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 5, 2012)

nepas said:


> We gotta get together again, Schnitzel Shack
> Had a great time BS with ya.
> 
> Joel gave me a goodie bag of sausage. The sticks are perfect, do i taste a hint of Whiskey. Other sausages are going to be on the pellet pooper tomorrow. TYVM
> ...




I am down for a trip to the Schnitzel Shack.

It is Yuengling in the sticks. I am not sure why but I have been on this beer kick lately.

I will trade you the stick recipe for the ring bologna recipe.


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 5, 2012)

alelover said:


> Man. I wish I could have been there. I was in High Point Saturday helping Mom move in. Drove by Lexington.  Had to have been a good time knowing you two. Love the Schnitzel Shack.




You should have called. We had room for another.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad to see the two of you get together. Every time I have had the opportunity to meet someone from the forum I have always had a great time.


----------



## alelover (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll see ya'll soon enough.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 5, 2012)

gersus said:


> Man I would've loved to have been a fly on that wall. I'm sure the conversation was full of good info. Both you guys sure know your sausage!




Wow! 2 guys talkin' about their sausage for an hour and a half!!!


----------

